
Is There Really A Water Crisis?  - kqr2
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/11/16/is-there-really-a-wa.html#more
======
khafra
Without addressing aquifer depletion, which is a real problem in places like
Australia(1), his assertion that distribution is the true difficulty doesn't
really hold water.

(1)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Artesian_Basin#Water_sour...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Artesian_Basin#Water_source)

~~~
Mz
Yea, verily. A quick google turns up:

Mexico City is sinking due to aquifer depletion:
[http://www.bnamericas.com/news/waterandwaste/Official:_Metro...](http://www.bnamericas.com/news/waterandwaste/Official:_Metro_sinking_due_to_aquifer_development)

Shanghai is sinking due to aquifer depletion:
[http://www.bnamericas.com/news/waterandwaste/Official:_Metro...](http://www.bnamericas.com/news/waterandwaste/Official:_Metro_sinking_due_to_aquifer_development)

Iran is sinking:
[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/09/080922-iran-...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/09/080922-iran-
groundwater.html)

Gee, I was just looking for references to Los Angeles and the American Midwest
sinking due to aquifer depletion. And, finally, here is one that mentions the
Ogallala Aquifer of the American Midwest:
<http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/WORMKA/>

